# Software that creates online music quizes and tests



## dfhagai (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for a software that can create online music quizzes. e.g
completing chords, writing scales, adding the correct notes, creating counter melodies etc...

I usually use "Articulate Story-line 2" but it has no notation abilities...
Does anybody knows if such a beast exists??

Many thanks,
HD


----------



## windshore (Mar 23, 2015)

Sibelius is actually excellent in all those tasks!


----------



## dfhagai (Mar 23, 2015)

But it's not cable of creating a stand alone version of the test that could be run online (like on Moodle).
I need a software that can build the quiz and run it so the student could take the test online and be graded automatically.

It means that the software should offer tools for entering the notation itself into the test.

Again, "Articulate Story-line 2" is really close but it doesn't offer the right tools for music applications...

Hope that I make sense...
Thanks


----------

